# New Trout Rod in the Works



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Making a Blue Angels popping rod for Trout. No fancy wraps, just a couple decals, keeping it light as possible.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bad ass


----------

